# [DÉMARRAGE] Freeze ! (installation en console + genkernel)

## prsieux

bonjour,

J'ai un gros problème avec gentoo le boot du kernel ce passe trés bien mais c'est des que le gentoo à démarrer que sa foire sa me met un ecran avec plien de couleur et l'ordi (un toshiba satellite p100) ne répond plus à rien pourtant le cd d'install marche trés bien lui.

Merci de m'aider si vous le pouvezLast edited by prsieux on Mon Dec 11, 2006 2:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bivittatus

Salut...

Tu as utilisé quelle méthode d'installation? Graphique? Console?

----------

## prsieux

Console

----------

## bivittatus

Tu peux poster ton grub.conf?

Est-ce que tu n'aurais pas compilé ton kernel avec un framebuffer? Si oui, il faudrait peut-être refaire un

```
genkernel --menuconfig all
```

afin de le retirer pour voir si ça fonctionne ou pas...

Edit: L'option à décocher est Device Drivers -> Graphics Support -> Framebuffer Devices.

----------

## prsieux

sans le frame buffer sa ne change rien donc voila mon /boot/grub/grub.conf

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> default 0
> 
> timeout 5
> ...

 

----------

## Scullder

J'ai eu un problème de ce genre en utilisant un mauvais mode vga (là, j'ai pas de problème avec vga=791).

----------

## prsieux

j'ai rajouter l'option vga=791 et aux boot sa me donne sa :

You passed an undefined mode number

Press <RETUNR> to see video modes avaible, <SPACE> to continue or wait 30secs...

----------

## grosnours

"vga=normal" pour virer le framebuffer.

Compile ton kernel à la main et n'utilise pas cette saloperie de genkernel, c'est inutile.

----------

## Magic Banana

Et si tu pouvais mettre ton titre en conformité avec nos conventions, ce serait bien (oui je fais le fayaut auprès des modérateurs.  :Razz:  ). Je te suggère : "[DÉMARRAGE] Freeze ! (installation en console + genkernel)".

----------

## Mickael

 *prsieux wrote:*   

> bonjour,
> 
> J'ai un gros problème avec gentoo le boot du kernel ce passe trés bien mais c'est des que le gentoo à démarrer que sa foire sa me met un ecran avec plien de couleur et l'ordi (un toshiba satellite p100) ne répond plus à rien pourtant le cd d'install marche trés bien lui.
> 
> Merci de m'aider si vous le pouvez

 

Salut que retourne cette commande s'il te plaît :

```
grep- i "EE" /var/log/Xorg.0.log
```

En même temps, si Xorg plante je vois pas trop pourquoi il engendrerait un freeze du kernel. Depuis Ta livecd boot puis chroot, puis regarde si il y un indice dans message et dmesg (ils sont dans /var/log/ également) en t'aidant de la date et de l'heure sur chaque ligne.

----------

## prsieux

X n'est pas installer je vait faire pour dmsg

----------

## Mickael

Je sais, mais comme tu peux pas démarrer et donc avoir accès aux infos qui sont dans message et dmesg, tu prends le livecd tu montes tes partions puis tu chrootes puis tu recherches ces infos.   :Wink: 

----------

## prsieux

mais même sur le live cd lol

parcontre j'ai pas de /var/log/messages

et dmesg me donne ceci

 *Quote:*   

> Linux version 2.6.18-gentoo-r4 (root@livecd) (gcc version 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1)) #1 SMP Mon Dec 11 14:19:06 CET 2006
> 
> BIOS-provided physical RAM map:
> 
>  BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f800 (usable)
> ...

 

(vive les clé usb)

----------

## Scullder

 *grosnours wrote:*   

> "vga=normal" pour virer le framebuffer.
> 
> Compile ton kernel à la main et n'utilise pas cette saloperie de genkernel, c'est inutile.

 

Ah, un sujet pour le débat, compilation manuelle vs genkernel =)

----------

## prsieux

Je le sens pas en compilation manuelle mais je peut toujours essyer je vous tien aux courant

----------

## Mickael

C'est pas plus compliqué : 

AVANT :

Ne pas oublier de monter la partion boot,

1 : cd /usr/src/linux

2 : make menuconfig

3: make && make modules_install && make install

APRÈS : 

Ne pas oublier de modifier le grub.conf.

----------

## prsieux

J'ai un petit kernel panic me disant que mon root= n'es pas bon alors que j'ai mis root=/dev/sda3 qui correspond a mon /

edit : pour le moment j'abandonne je retenterai ce week end ou dans la semain

----------

